# Bluetooth problems with pioneer AVH-P5200BT



## dsmith221 (May 25, 2010)

I am an installer and i installed the Pioneer AVH-5200BT into a 4 runner, everything went perfect but when i hooked up the bluetooth i cannot hear the phone coming through the speakers, the person on the other side of the phone can hear me perfect. I am using a four channel amp and a mono block for sub. If you turn it up real high during a call you can hear the phone call through the sub woofer but not through the rest of the speakers. I have installed this same flip up DVD HU in several other cars and have not had an issue like this with the Bluetooth. Has anyone had any similar issues with the bluetooth on this model or any similar model? any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------

